# POD HD vs. BIAS FX?



## Dylemus (Aug 15, 2015)

Hey guys, I recently picked up the BIAS FX app on my ipad, and I must say I'm pretty underwhelmed. I was thinking about picking up a POD HD Pro, since it kinda seems to be the norm among guitarists on a budget LOL. If anyone has or has used both, what do you like better?


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 15, 2015)

I think the first thing to look at would be how much you plan to use it. If you already have an amp & pedals and are looking for something to play around with using headphones, I'd say tone wise they are about the same if you dial them in properly. If you plan on doing some recording or hooking it up to an amp or something to jam with others, I'd go with the Pod because it won't get glitchy or freeze up like a tablet can. Not only that, but the Pod is designed to be used through a lot of different sources (amp, PA, etc...) where with Bias, you'll be pretty limited.

So essentially, if you're looking for something to mess around with on your own, just stick with the Bias. If you plan on jamming with others or use with an amp, I'd get a Pod.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 15, 2015)

Spinedriver said:


> I think the first thing to look at would be how much you plan to use it. If you already have an amp & pedals and are looking for something to play around with using headphones, I'd say tone wise they are about the same if you dial them in properly. If you plan on doing some recording or hooking it up to an amp or something to jam with others, I'd go with the Pod because it won't get glitchy or freeze up like a tablet can. Not only that, but the Pod is designed to be used through a lot of different sources (amp, PA, etc...) where with Bias, you'll be pretty limited.
> 
> So essentially, if you're looking for something to mess around with on your own, just stick with the Bias. If you plan on jamming with others or use with an amp, I'd get a Pod.



I disagree with almost all of this.

Depending on what interface you use with your iPad, you can get all of the connectivity of the POD except the Line 6-specific variax poarts and whatnot. I've used the Bias/JamUp combo many times for live playing applications and jamming with a band. You're not limited with Bias- I've used it straight into amp heads, PAs, and direct recording all just like a POD would be used.

Also, while people often get great tones with the POD HDs, Bias FX gives you amp editing if you also have Bias Amp. This could allow you to create your own amp head, using something no one else would have (unless you share it on the tonecloud).

Finally, I've never had a problem with crashing or freezing, and I've used digital modellers on iPhone, iPad, and PC for years.

All that said, I prefer Guitar Rig 5 and ReValver 4 on PC over anything Line 6 or Positive Grid has to offer right now. But since I've used an iPad/iPhone rig extensively I thought I'm chime in.


----------



## macgruber (Aug 15, 2015)

whats the latency like with bias? i noticed the littlest bit with the pod hd but was curious how it stacked up against bias.


----------



## Spinedriver (Aug 15, 2015)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I disagree with almost all of this.
> 
> Depending on what interface you use with your iPad, you can get all of the connectivity of the POD except the Line 6-specific variax poarts and whatnot. I've used the Bias/JamUp combo many times for live playing applications and jamming with a band. You're not limited with Bias- I've used it straight into amp heads, PAs, and direct recording all just like a POD would be used.
> 
> ...



Thanks for clarifying for me.  I was under the impression that since most pads only have a headphone jack, they wouldn't connect very well to amps/power amps, etc... since they most have stereo 1/4" inputs.

I know with the tablet I have, every now & again apps get a little sluggish when you're trying to do things, so I can just imagine cringing at it getting a little buggy if you're trying to change patches. I guess it depends a lot on if you're using a "good" tablet vs a budget one with a 'not-so-robust' processor and memory.

It's just that Pods are designed by nature to be used for both live and recording and have been around for years where the whole guitar via tablet/iPhone is still relatively new. I was just doing some extrapolating but it's cool to hear that that format is more reliable that it appears.


----------



## wakjob (Aug 15, 2015)

macgruber said:


> whats the latency like with bias? i noticed the littlest bit with the pod hd but was curious how it stacked up against bias.



Latency is an issue with the computer, drivers, and/or interface being used. 
Has little to do with any program.


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 15, 2015)

macgruber said:


> whats the latency like with bias? i noticed the littlest bit with the pod hd but was curious how it stacked up against bias.



running bias on an ipad with a good usb interface, all other apps closed, wireless turned off, and set to low latency mode, it'll be roughly the same latency as running a POD HD into and amp or PA and just as stable.


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 15, 2015)

Apogee Jam into an Air 2 running Bias FX has a little more latency than my HD500.

FX doesn't have the POD's effects list - But it doesn't have the DSP limit, either.

The main thing I've found the POD to have over the app is the dual-amp tones being more exaggerated, in a good way that I'm unable to reproduce in FX, due to different delay architectures between the two (ie. POD's 100% wet-mix for effects is 100% wet and 0% dry while Bias FX is 50-50 at 100% mix.


----------



## Dylemus (Aug 15, 2015)

I agree, the POD does have a huge effects list, and I can see having more variety in sound. Would you guys say the effects in the POD kind of outweighs BIAS's amp features?


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 16, 2015)

If you're in a Mars Volta cover band and/or don't mind being limited in your amp choices and DSP; yes - It's a fine all-in-one unit. Plus, if you have preferred outboard effects, you can run them both in front of and in the FX loop of the POD.

I invested in the Bias rig for the sake of size and portability - It's why I'm using an IK blueboard with M-Audio EX-P as a floor controller for it, and not the POD. I enjoy having the choice between bringing the rig that fits in a gigbag, or the mission-control monstrosity. Having said that, the potentially unlimited amp models and being able to fit more effects and amps into one patch scratches the Kemper/Axe-FX itch the HD POD series had been fueling.


----------



## decreebass (Aug 16, 2015)

I have an iPad 3 and the latency on Bias FX is not bad at all until you start running a TON of effects with a stereo amp setup; I thought it would be so I avoided it for the longest time.

I wish you could integrate your own pedalboard into the equation, but there are plenty of effects onboard.

OP, what exactly underwhelms you? I was actually pretty impressed; to the point of seriously considering ditching my Kemper (still might...).


----------



## Dylemus (Aug 16, 2015)

decreebass said:


> I have an iPad 3 and the latency on Bias FX is not bad at all until you start running a TON of effects with a stereo amp setup; I thought it would be so I avoided it for the longest time.
> 
> I wish you could integrate your own pedalboard into the equation, but there are plenty of effects onboard.
> 
> OP, what exactly underwhelms you? I was actually pretty impressed; to the point of seriously considering ditching my Kemper (still might...).



I just think the tones coming out of it sounds a little too weak. I don't think the low end is very tight, or has as much "balls" as I would like it to have. Plus, there aren't really too many options when it comes to effects. I could make a pretty decent lead and rhythm patch, but that's about it.


----------



## Matyrker (Aug 23, 2015)

I've had my HD Pro for some time now. It's a lot of un making tones and such. I would just pick one up anyway...if you're a gear nerd


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 23, 2015)

Dylemus said:


> I just think the tones coming out of it sounds a little too weak. I don't think the low end is very tight, or has as much "balls" as I would like it to have. Plus, there aren't really too many options when it comes to effects. I could make a pretty decent lead and rhythm patch, but that's about it.



This is the main reason I stuck with a PC rig. Neither the POD HD or any of the Positive Grid apps have beat the tones I got with Guitar Rig, and haven't come close to the tones I can get with ReValver. Plus, with the ability to mix and match VSTs (many of them free!) my selection of effects is truly unlimited.  The main reason I've used JamUp and Bias at all is that I can't use Guitar Rig on my iPhone. 

I've wanted to run an experiment and build a cheap windows tablet rig to match the price of a POD HD or whatever. I should probably get around to doing that.


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 24, 2015)

For what it's worth I have both and find Bias to sound a lot more realistic than the Pod. I also have an Axe-Fx Standard and a Kemper and for straight up amp tones I think Bias is actually close to the Axe-Fx. That said, realism on its own is of course not the end goal of a modeller, getting a good tone is what really matters and if Bias isn't doing it for you, maybe the Pod will. But in my opinion, the Pod is the one out of the bunch that sounds the most artificial.


----------

